# Lawyer in Akumal



## Hubs (Oct 4, 2015)

Hey all expats I am looking fro a good property/immigration lawyer in Akumal. 
Suggestions


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hubs said:


> Hey all expats I am looking fro a good property/immigration lawyer in Akumal.
> Suggestions


For property you will want a Notario Publico. Despite the similarity of the name to a Notary Public in English, they are not the same at all. In Mexico, a Notario Publico is a senior lawyer licensed by the state to handle property transactions.

An immigration lawyer is another matter. I can't help you there. I have done all my immigration stuff without benefit of a lawyer or facilitator. It is easier now as my Spanish has improved, but I handled it myself even before I could speak much Spanish. That is not to imply others should do the same, just relating my experience.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I would suggest to find a Corredor Público, much better than a Notario


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> I would suggest to find a Corredor Público, much better than a Notario


Gary, you are the local. My reading of the language is Notario Público for property exchanges, Corredor Público for inter-merchant transactions. Correct?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> Gary, you are the local. My reading of the language is Notario Público for property exchanges, Corredor Público for inter-merchant transactions. Correct?


Corredor publico is a far less known character, they cannot actually perform property exchanges or escrituras, but they are far more honorable and trustworthy than notarios.
Since we are talking about expats trying to buy a business in Mexico, I would avoid any bumps and go with a Corredor público


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Is a Corredor Público a type of lawyer? Why do you think they are more trustworthy than Notarios?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Is a Corredor Público a type of lawyer? Why do you think they are more trustworthy than Notarios?


Corredor publico as well as a Notario, both are lawyers
Notarias publicas are given by the Governors (sometimes after a night of hard partying)
Corredores publicos are ruled by federal executive, Secretaria de Economia, they have to take much harder tests and are by far, more trustworthy. They cannot make escrituras though


----------



## Hubs (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks a lot everyone!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Secretaría de Economía - Inicio


----------



## Hubs (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks Gary!
Where you from?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hubs said:


> Thanks Gary! Where you from?


I'm from Mexico City, living in Queretaro
You are very welcome


----------

